# wait for nhs or go private? advice please



## bambi13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,

Hoping someone on this forum can help me or give me some advice.

After a recent ectopic pregnancy which resulted in emergency surgery and both fallopian tubes being removed, ive been told the only way ill have another baby is through IVF. 

At the hospital I was referd to the RVH, and told that they would be in touch. Ive received a form for me to fill in my details and my partners details and he has booked his SA test for June. 

Ive literally no clue how the process works and how long the waiting list is and really need some advice, as my GP Wasnt very helpful.

Im tempted to go private within the next few months but im unsure if this affect my Free NHS go? 

Or what happens if we are in the middle of our private cycle and I get to the top of the NHS list? Can I postpone this or do I lose my free go?

Sorry for the questions and the long thread, ive been stalking this forum for weeks now and finally plucked up the courage to ask you ladies for advice. (You'se are all so positive and reading your posts have really helped me feel positive about the whole IVF treatment).

Thanks  x


----------



## dee_30 (May 11, 2016)

Hi Bambi,

Sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancy. I didn't want to read and run!! I have been referred by a gynae consultant a couple of weeks ago but I haven't heard anything from RFC yet. I'm a little impatient so I've arranged a private consultation with Dr Adbagi at the end of the month and if he tells me that ivf is our only option then we are set to go private with reprofit in Czech Rep over the summer. We have both had all our initial investigations so it's just waiting for an appointment. When I rang the RFC I was told that if we pay to go private that we are taken off the waiting list but we are still entitled to our free NHS go so it would just be a matter of being referred by my gp. 

Hope this is of some help to you and good luck in your journey 😘


----------



## Maggie27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi bambi 

I had my first child through IVF nhs funded, 
Not sure where you from but u would just phone 
Fertility centre that you will be using via nhs and ask 
Them about if you private will that effect ur nhs go. 
It usually just receptionist can give you that info. 

If you need any advise on IVF just ask I am in the middle 
Of a frozen embryo transfer that's another story if you eggs 
Need froze from IVF. 

I found this site helped me so much when going through my treatment

Xxx


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, if you pay for consultation then you get on NHS list quicker. I went thru rvh and it only took 6 months to get to top of list. The free NHS cycle gives you a chance to determine how you are going to react to ivf and then if you need more treatment after that at least you have more information. If you live close to Belfast gcrm are offering 100 % money back guarantee if no baby after three cycles. Going private doesn't affect free NHS treatment


----------



## bambi13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks so much everyone. My heads pickled, and im super impatient, i literally want everything yesterday! Booked in with GCRM for consultation in sept and been thinking about the money back guaranter also. Im super indecisive too which doesnt help matters lol. Thank god for this forum tho, its so good and everyone is so helpful!! Xx


----------

